
Garum: Fermented Fish Sauce for the Ancient Roman Masses - davesailer
http://www.notechmagazine.com/2015/10/garum-fermented-fish-sauce-for-the-ancient-roman-masses.html
======
giardini
Mark Kurlansky's book titled "Salt" covers the history of fish sauce in both
the West (Rome) and the East, among a great number of other topics.

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0142001619?keywords=Salt&qi...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0142001619?keywords=Salt&qid=1445573599&ref_=sr_1_1&s=books&sr=1-1)

While I put off reading it for months (neither title nor cover appealed to
me), once I started it proved to be one of the most fascinating books I've
read.

------
joe5150
If you're interested in a close approximation, you can find colatura in
gourmet shops and online. It's a direct descendant of garum, but more refined.

~~~
archagon
Super easy to make delicious pasta: 1.5 tbsp olive oil, 1 tbsp colatura, 2
cloves minced garlic, a bit of dried pepper flakes, a handful of parsley, 120
g pasta. Cook pasta, mix ingredients in a bowl, combine while hot. No need to
cook the sauce!

~~~
swimfar
Where do you buy your colatura? The prices I see online are about $30 for a
100ml bottle. That comes out to $4.50 for the single tablespoon (15ml) in your
recipe. Exorbitant may be too strong of a word, but that seems like a lot of
money. (I'll have to try out that recipe regardless. :) )

edit: I see a bottle for $15 as well, which makes it a bit more reasonable.

~~~
archagon
The one bottle I have I bought in Italy, I'm afraid. :)

But yeah, the Amazon 100ml-for-$15 price seems quite reasonable. I might not
be using full tablespoons either because my colatura of the same size has
definitely lasted me more than 7 servings. (I'm guessing it'll end up being
closer to 10-15.)

PS the parsley should be chopped Italian parsley. Some recipes also involve a
bit of lemon zest. Here's a dude making it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wr18nP8GIgc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wr18nP8GIgc)

